# Bad sublimation colours, especially red, HELP!



## danutzzor (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello.
I am new to the forum and i don't know if i am posting in the right section, i really don't have time to search through all the forum post for a solution not becouse i am lazy, it's just that clients are staking mug orders on my head and i can't get the damn things to come out right.
So here is my problem, using Windows 8,CorelDraw x6, Epson P50 with sublimation ink, and a basic transfer paper (since my supplier doesn't have other options) and 2 different mug presses,.
When i try to sublimate a mug with shades of black, they come out green-ish, and the red colours..is no where near true red, it comes out pink-ish..magenta-ish if you will.
If i make my print with this colour 
the result is little better, since i get a better red, then just using regular red.
I ruined like 20 mugs, testing different printer settings temperatures and time settings.
I currently do not use a custom ICC becouse i didn't find one on the internet for Epson P50 
Please help guys! Valentine's day is coming and i can't get the bright red i need (

Thank's !


----------



## Johndent (Feb 6, 2013)

It does sound like you need an ICC profile.... You should be able to find a custom icc service on eBay.. Wouldn't be in time for valentines I wouldn't have thought though..


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

To begin with you need sublimation transfer paper. Next you need an ICC profile. Whoever you get your ink from should have an ICC profile for that ink. I used to have that problem until I found a good source for the ink. Now my blacks are black, not greenish or purple.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

You need a custom ICC profile making - you cannot just find one already on the internet.
A custom ICC is bespoke, and specific to your individual printer and your inks - using a custom profile from someone else's P50 is not going to work, even if they are using the same type of inks.

Now, you don't mention which make of inks you are using, but this is vital to know, as as soon as you have your profile made, you will not be able to switch ink brand without getting a new profile. So you will need to find this out, and make sure it is an ink that you can find from more than just your supplier. Equally you need assurance from your current supplier that he will always supply the same ink - especially if he is supplying it in blank bottles.

You also mention that your supplier can only supply "basic" sublimation paper - using a bad sublimation paper isn't going to help you, but it is hard to judge what you are using. If your supplier can't supply what you want/need then go somewhere else - there are plenty of suppliers in the real world and online. 

Avoid anyone just selling "sublimation ink" or "sublimation paper" - you want to have a branded product so you know what you are buying, rather than whatever your supplier can get in the cheapest that week to sell onto you. You need quality and consistency. If you know the brand, you can look the manufacturer up on the internet and make your own decisions as to how good they are/appear. And, as mentioned, if you know the brand, then you are freed up to look at other supply options.

So, to sum up - get some good branded sublimation paper. Find out the make of you inks (and what future supply is like) and then get a custom ICC made. You will not get your colours right withouth the ICC.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Where in the world are you?


----------



## danutzzor (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for the detailed reply, i will start "investigating" the tipe of ink and paper, i'll come back with detailes later on.


----------

